# ATTENTION Bird dog owners



## Austin1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was cleaning the shotgun today changing choke tubes and such and reloaded a few shells. All wile under the watchful eye of the hound! he started to do this funny little dance on the floor going around in tight circles wile making strange noises I guess I better forget about going to work tomorrow more important things to do plus I have never used my personal day but I made the call I am taking it tomorrow + my two day's off to go Sharptail hunting and see how the big Whitetails in the area are doing. 
Dam dog making me do this:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

